# Wasserkühlung WO & WIE anschließen?



## Lucassio (28. Februar 2017)

*Wasserkühlung WO & WIE anschließen?*

Hallo Leute, 
Ich wollte Mitte/Ende diesen Jahres einen PC mit selbstgebauter (nicht Kompakt) WaKü zusammenbauen. Die Fragen ,die ich mir nun stelle sind die Folgenden:
1. Wo und wie soll ich am besten die Lüfter des Radiators am Motherboard anschließen? Einfach am CPU_FAN, und was wenn ich nur einen CPU_FAN Anschluss habe, aber 2 Radiatorlüfter? 
2. Wie soll ich die Pumpen/Reservoire Kombi anschließen, einfach am MB? Mein präferiertes MB ist das "ASRock Z270 Pro4", in der Beschreibung steht "1x Pumpenanschluss (4-Pin)", reicht dass?
3. Muss etwas im Bios verändert werden, wenn ja, was?

(Dazu: Da ich einen Defekt vermeiden möchte, würde ich mich auf Anfänger freundliche Antworten freuen!
               Dies ist mein erster Forenbeitrag, ich entschuldige mich für jeden formalen Fehler)


----------



## Malkolm (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung WO & WIE anschließen?*

1. Radilüfter am besten an den Anschluß (auch gerne mehrere), den du am einfachsten regeln kannst. Je nach Board sind das sowohl der CPU_FAN als auch die Chassis_FAN Anschlüsse. Alternativ gibt es dedizierte Lüftersteuerungen.
Du kannst mit Y-Kabeln mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluß bringen. Achte dabei aber auf die maximale Last der Anschlüsse (Standard: 1A@12V).
2. Hängt ein wenig von der Pumpe ab. Imho kann auch dieser Anschluß maximal 1.5A liefern, was für die meisten Pumpen ausreicht, und dabei sogar die Spannung regulieren. Ein lastabhängige Regelung der Pumpe hat aber in den meisten Fällen keinen Mehrwert, sodass du sie auch mit einer Festspannung (z.B. direkt vom Netzteil) bedienen kannst.
3. Je nachdem was oder was nicht an deinem CPU_FAN hängt musst du die Bios-Warnung für zu geringe Lüftergeschwindigkeit ausschalten.


----------

